# Ride Sourcing Expence Spreadsheet



## Burdo

Hey fellow drivers,

Now before I start, I'm no expert when it comes to excel or numbers (iOS version), however I created my own little tracking spreadsheet for expenses, GST and BAS etc etc.

Happy to take feedback if I have missed a few things or things are incorrect, however I thought that this may help quite a few of you when it comes to Tax time and working out if Uber/ride sourcing is really right for you. The sheet really does show how little you can earn if you have quite a few expenses for the month.

The link is below to the sheet: Please do not edit from the link as its a live copy for all of you to use. SAVE IT FIRST to your PC then have a play with it. I've thrown in some test data to give you all an idea of how to record your numbers.

Look forward in hearing some feedback and hope it helps a few of you out.

*https://www.icloud.com/numbers/00025E8iifSBEOYsdLrXwqI9w#Ride_Sourcing_Book_keeping*


----------



## cedarwood

Burdo, are you going to claim depreciation on your vehicle? This will help you identify your financial position at any given time of the financial year.


----------



## Burdo

cedarwood said:


> Burdo, are you going to claim depreciation on your vehicle? This will help you identify your financial position at any given time of the financial year.


It's my intention - I'm running a Vehicle Diary also.


----------



## LevelX

Burdo said:


> It's my intention - I'm running a Vehicle Diary also.


+1

Then you might want to record monthly kms in the spreadsheet as well, to make it easier for 'tax time'.


----------



## Burdo

LevelX said:


> +1
> 
> Then you might want to record monthly kms in the spreadsheet as well, to make it easier for 'tax time'.


 I hear ya! The online vehicle Diary app I'm using generates PDFs with all the travel details. Makes life so easy.


----------



## Skyring

Two comments:
1. It's "expenses", not "expences".
2. Is there any facility to enter details on a daily basis, and have the monthly fields populated from them?


----------



## Burdo

Skyring said:


> Two comments:
> 1. It's "expenses", not "expences".
> 2. Is there any facility to enter details on a daily basis, and have the monthly fields populated from them?


1. Does it really matter
2. If your good with excel, go your hardest. But I've only got basic knowledge and this sheet suits what I do. You can change it to suit your personal needs. Whilst you at it, feel free to correct any typos.


----------



## Skyring

Burdo said:


> 1. Does it really matter
> 2. If your good with excel, go your hardest. But I've only got basic knowledge and this sheet suits what I do. You can change it to suit your personal needs. Whilst you at it, feel free to correct any typos.


Thanks. I've already got a spreadsheet, and I'm comfortable with the spelling.

The thing is, if you enter monthly totals, then that implies that you are keeping track of the numbers during the month, whether on a scrap of paper or in another spreadsheet. Wouldn't it be better to integrate this process?


----------



## LevelX

Skyring said:


> Thanks. I've already got a spreadsheet,


Then why are you not sharing it for others to use?


----------



## Skyring

I'll think about it. It's not so beautifully formatted, and needs a bit of fiddling each month to kick off a new sheet. 

Happy to put it up, I guess, and take feedback.


----------



## LevelX

Skyring said:


> It's not so beautifully formatted


Well the grammars correct at least, but I'm sure others will help with making it look pretty.


----------



## GUberX

Burdo said:


> Hey fellow drivers,
> 
> Now before I start, I'm no expert when it comes to excel or numbers (iOS version), however I created my own little tracking spreadsheet for expenses, GST and BAS etc etc.
> 
> Happy to take feedback if I have missed a few things or things are incorrect, however I thought that this may help quite a few of you when it comes to Tax time and working out if Uber/ride sourcing is really right for you. The sheet really does show how little you can earn if you have quite a few expenses for the month.
> 
> The link is below to the sheet: Please do not edit from the link as its a live copy for all of you to use. SAVE IT FIRST to your PC then have a play with it. I've thrown in some test data to give you all an idea of how to record your numbers.
> 
> Look forward in hearing some feedback and hope it helps a few of you out.
> 
> *https://www.icloud.com/numbers/00025E8iifSBEOYsdLrXwqI9w#Ride_Sourcing_Book_keeping*


Is this just for keeping the records for ourselves, or do u lodge these files to ATO through business portal before the tax return?
And also when we report business income on the tax return, do we report the total income less GST, or report the whole amount and then add GST to the other expenses ?
I'm looking for advice from someone who has done sole trader tax return by themselves.


----------



## LevelX

GUberX said:


> Is this just for keeping the records for ourselves,


Your records only



GUberX said:


> I'm looking for advice from someone who has done sole trader tax return by themselves.


Then you came to the wrong place, go see a accountant. Advice you get on the internet can't be trusted as being correct.


----------



## GUberX

I was hoping that there will be people with such knowledge and willingness to help others considering the diversity of the Uber community. 


LevelX said:


> Advice you get on the internet can't be trusted as being correct.


I'm with u on this, I wouldn't trust every single word written on the internet. But hey, there r still good human beings here


----------



## Instyle

I use formulated excel sheets that are totalled monthly outlining Ex GST/GST/Inc GST totals.

Main section consists of Fuel usage, Litres purchased, Klm reading for each entry, Price per Litre, Invoice, Location, Calculates AVG fuel consumption, and running totals. Fair bit of data entry, I know it's overkill but I'm fairly particular.


----------



## GUberX

I'll be doing the same for this year ( if I start driving again  ) . 
I actually started recording some of the details about fuel usage out of curiosity.


----------



## MotherTrucker

Thanks Burdo. Every bit helps.



Skyring said:


> 2. Is there any facility to enter details on a daily basis, and have the monthly fields populated from them?


You can "add a new sheet" for each month. And where it totals you can use an = to make it populate into the monthly sheet.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

LevelX said:


> Your records only
> 
> Then you came to the wrong place, go see a accountant. Advice you get on the internet can't be trusted as being correct.


"Advice you get on the internet can't be trusted as correct".
Isn't that a quote from Abraham Lincoln?


----------



## Newcastle Moose

Instyle said:


> I use formulated excel sheets that are totalled monthly outlining Ex GST/GST/Inc GST totals.
> 
> Main section consists of Fuel usage, Litres purchased, Klm reading for each entry, Price per Litre, Invoice, Location, Calculates AVG fuel consumption, and running totals. Fair bit of data entry, I know it's overkill but I'm fairly particular.


How cool I'm going to do that.


----------



## Geedee

Thanks for sharing


----------

